# Seeking Bareboat Owner's Time charter in BVI in Feb-Mar 2023



## Jim Sutton

Owners:

I'm looking to lock-in a beautiful Catamaran for a family Bucket List trip BVI charter in February or March 2023. Right now we have date flexibility. This trip has been delayed two years by COVID.

Bareboat Catamaran - have a captain and 1st mate lined up who we've used before.
Need five cabins (not counting the forward coffin storage bunk)
Likely 50+ ft.
9-10 day charter.
February or March 2023

I'd appreciate any leads to owners from friendly readers.
Thanks.
Jim (BVIMarch2023 AT. outlook DOT com)


----------

